

Remember this stuff is supposed to be fun - dytrivedi
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2007/10/remember-this-stuff-is-supposed-to-be-fun.html

======
jayfuerstenberg
I think this will resonate with a lot of developers. We all start out
tinkering with computers on our own and the idea of getting paid to do it
sounds like a dream. Then you realize the reality, that it is far far from it.

You have to strike it out on your own and build the dream workplace for
yourself. It's not easy but you can take pride in accomplishing it.

